# The Reign of Skulltaker



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Fair warning: this is my first attempt at a fan fluff piece. I played a very fun game into the wee hours of Saturday night and was inspired. The game was a 500 pts game Daemons (me) vs. Ultramarines (Exalted Exarch) and it was my first time out with the Daemons.

In case you want to know the armies were comprised of:
Daemons
Skulltaker
8 Bloodletters w/ Icon
8 Bloodletters
5 Flesh Hounds

Ultramarines
Commander Guillimus (not sure what kind of Commander)
5 Tactical Marines w/ Heavy Bolter
5 Tactical Marines w/ Heavy Bolter
5 Tactical Marines w/ Lascannon
5 Assault Marines

The fluff piece I have written is from the view of Skulltaker in the aftermath of the battle against the Ultramarines and also serves as a battle report. Hope you enjoy.

*The Reign of Skulltaker*

The Mission: Seek and Destroy

The Marines of Ultramar were holed up in the ruins of Polyedius. They needed removed and I decided to take lead in the carnage. We caught them by suprise, but the Ultramarines are always battle ready. Karneth smiled upon me in the opening moments of battle and eight Bloodletters and five Flesh Hounds touched Polyedius soil first. Bolters opened fire immediately, but the summoning point was sound and the cover held.

Once the cover was discovered sound my Bloodletters called and I joined the squad. I ordered the Flesh Hounds to make a frontal assault on the ruins where the bulk of marines were dug in. The hounds made quick work of the intervening terrain and were spilling loyalist blood within seconds. Another squad opened fire on our location from a monastery ruin as we broke cover and started towards the bulk of Marines. My Bloodletter retinue didn't deter their course though, the smell of blood was already in the air. Many were wounded, but only 2 fell. The tactical marines learned fear as my Daemons shrugged off bolter fire without troubles. That's when I saw him and knew his skull must join my collection. His name was Commander Guillimus and he charged into battle alongside an assault squad without a hint of fear. Even though my hounds were tearing the flesh from the tactical marine squad that they were faced with Guillimus charged headlong into the battle without a second thought. He was mine. The hounds were dispatched, but not without taking a couple assault marines with them.

Since my retinue was growing closer to half strength and were about to make it into the fray I called upon my reserves. Eight more Bloodletters joined the material realm directly behind me. There was too much blood in the air to wait, so my retinue charged into the assault marines and I went for Guillimus. I dispatched him with a single flick of my blade and the day turned sour. I knew there would be no better foe on this field of battle and Commander Guillimus hadn't battled long enough to challenge me. I left my retinue to mop up the assault squad and any marines left in this ruin while I continued to the other entrenchment to exert my rage on the five tactical marines there. They had killed several of my retinue and they needed to feel pain. The retinue made quick work of the remaining assault marines and got into combat with the wounded tactical squad.

The marines got one final volley of bolter rounds off at my reserved Bloodletters and sent two back into the warp before I broke into their ranks. The other unharmed tactical squad also rained a final bolter hail at my reserved Daemons and they sent two to the warp as well. I had to rely on my soldiers to handle their own as I tore through three marines and faced off against the final two of their brothers. My retinue dispatched another tactical marine before breaking the squad and forcing them to fall back. They didn't relent though and went after them to finish what had been started.

As I ripped apart the final two marines in this crumpled shell of a monastery I surveyed the battlefield. I had six men left and the Marines were at seven strong and had lost their leader, I knew the day was won. My bloodletters dispatched the last two tactical marines as they regrouped but were sent back into the warp by bolter rounds. The final tactical squad then escaped with their fallen leader. I will cross paths with the righteous Guillimus again, it is destined. I just hope he's enough of a challenge that his skull will be worthy of my collection next time.

My name is Skulltaker and the marines shall know fear at the sound of it.

The end.

Also in case you'd like to know. At the end of the battle he had 1 tact squad with a heavy bolter left. I had Skulltaker and 4 bloodletters left. Since the bloodletters weren't below half he didn't recieve victory points for them and I won the game. Part of the victory came from me passing an incredible number of Invuln saves (I've always had a crazy knack for it... I'll fail 3+'s consistently, but pass 5+ invuln's more often than not).

Hope you enjoy the fluff/battle report. C&C welcome. Thanks for reading.


----------

